# Help



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a doe that is loosing all of her fur. She is 3 years old and has raised two sets of twins back to back but she didnt start loosing her fur until two weeks after we sold them. Is ot stress or am I messing up some how she gets goat feed and some sweet feed if she does good at staying in all day ( Long Story). Am I missing a mineral that isnt in goat feed or salt or brome hay. Please tell me if I am doing something wrong


----------



## DangHungryGoatFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Idk,I am just a beginner here. I know mites and lice will do that. Have you googled it. I google everything. I hope you find out soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did the temps recently change? she could be shedding out her winter coat.

does she have a loose mineral for goats? What kind of feed and how much per day?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is her skin soft and smooth or is it flaky or crusty?? Im sure its not anything you did wrong...could be mites or it might be nothing..a few have posted here the last few weeks with balding goats...


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

It recently got warm here, the minis get 4 cups of Durmor goat feed for all 3 nannies and the buck, i probably need to feed them more but its realy expensive for no longer than it lasts , her coat is soft , none of the others have it she has been under a lot of stress lately and is just getting used to her kids being gone, she is also able to get all the salt she wants , loose


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it is hard to say..a few are having the same issue with no known medical reason. I have a buckling undergoing strong treatment and he is losing all his hair..Im giving him fresh Dill weed to help cleanse his liver...has your doe been medicated for anything lately?....
B complex is a wonderful vitamin for stress... I would give her some for a few days..


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

She hasnt been on anything.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hum..I would say as long as she is acting fine..eating pooping peeing alert..then I wouldn't worry much...I know that's not much help : ) but Im sure her hair will grow back when she is done shedding.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help I just wanted to know if there was something I should do I will try to play with her more and make her happier


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

spending more time will certainly help with the stress...: )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She needs loose minerals. All goats do.


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree with Stacy.. she needs loose minerals, could it be she needs copper ?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree, loose minerals all the time. Being warm yes she could just be blowing coat. It wouldn't hurt to give her some probios just to keep good flora going.


----------

